
Ask HN: Web applications or software that lets you remotely administer SQL data? - mothsonasloth
I have a spring boot service that uses some tables with business data that might change every month or so.<p>At the moment we are doing this change using scripts that remotely update this data from csv files etc.<p>The data itself, is mostly for the UI. Dropdown options, currency values and meta data.<p>Back in the day there was things like PhpMyAdmin etc. however those are for DBAs, not general users who have SQL experience.<p>The long term plan is for an operations team to administer this data.<p>We are planning to just hack together an admin page for management of this data.<p>However I was wondering if there are any tools or software that could host this admin page for us?<p>I am aware its risky to allow users access to the database directly.<p>However I was hoping to be able to restrict it to certain tables.<p>Any suggestions welcomed!
======
maharishi1
You can use Excel with data connections to do that if you have limited number
of people who are going to access it and update data.

